# Clinton Township, MI Male WGSD #A181066



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12441195

A181066 

German Shepherd Dog
Adult Male Dog Pet ID: A181066 
Macomb County Animal Shelter, Clinton Township, MI


<span style="color: #CC0000">Clinton Township, MI 
586-469-5115 </span>

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI641.html


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for the handsome white guy!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

What a nice looking boy.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Up ya go, handsome


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this boy back up.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

still listed. Anyone?


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Gorgeous boy!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What a face!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

still listed.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this face up.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

listing removed...


----------

